# USPc SA/DA



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

USPc shoots DA or SA. How is the switch madebetween DA/SA

Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Normally, you'd fire the first shot DA. Then the reciprocation of the slide would cock the gun for subsequent SA shots. Or you can manually cock the hammer for the SA shot.

Unless you mean changing the safety/hammer drop system and making one USP "Variant" into another?


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

For some reason the wording of the ad made me think it was something
different than the normal DA/SA operation. It is a USPc .40
AD says "These shoot both DA/SA and have a decocker" 
Because of all the variants thought maybe there was something I 
didnt know about. Guess if I dont like it I can have it changed over to
DAO.

Dont get me wrong there is plenty I dont know about.:watching:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

wayno said:


> For some reason the wording of the ad made me think it was something
> different than the normal DA/SA operation. It is a USPc .40
> AD says "These shoot both DA/SA and have a decocker"
> Because of all the variants thought maybe there was something I
> ...


What I like about it is that it covers almost every option you can use except DA only and full auto. You can carry it like the 1911 cocked and locked which gives you SA only making each shot the same. Or decock it to carry with hammer down and your mode goes to DA/SA. If you are looking at a DA only take two things into account. 1. do you like the action on it and how will the action feel using the caliber you want. I have a Walther P99 DAO in S&W40. I don't like the action on it, then I got a chance to shoot the same pistol in 9mm and loved it. The action were the same but what a difference between rounds and the effects they have on the same action.

Your looking at a HK one of the finest pistols with the price to go with it. Make sure it fits your hand and take what I said about the action above.

If you have any questions on the Varients call HK at 205-655-8299 they will be more than happy to inform you on any question you have. They set this phone number up for this. I called awhile back asking what's coming next and spent over an hour with this guy. We talked about a number of things and I learn a lot about all H&K's. He didn't want to end the call but he said it was starting to get busy so I let him go. They are laid back.


----------

